# Fluval 206 flow problems



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe a pinched or clogged hose? 

Other than that, I can only suggest that you prime it well and maybe rock it to the side to let any air bubbles out. Sometimes if its not primed well it wont flow. Be careful with that priming plunger.. the "stick" can break and you will be left pinching it with a pair of pliers when you need to use it. That's if you are lucky and don't break it off inside. That's from experience with my 206.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

KribsDirect said:


> Maybe a pinched or clogged hose?
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I can only suggest that you prime it well and maybe rock it to the side to let any air bubbles out. Sometimes if its not primed well it wont flow. Be careful with that priming plunger.. the "stick" can break and you will be left pinching it with a pair of pliers when you need to use it. That's if you are lucky and don't break it off inside. That's from experience with my 206.



Thank you, I've tried priming a few different times and the jiggling trick :/...I'm going to test the flow rate in a 5 gallon bucket as soon as I get the chance...hopefully it's not as bad as I think it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Any other tips/tricks are more than welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a 406 and it has terrible flow have tried every thing , I have filters smaller than it that have 3 times the flow.


----------



## dccanc (Jul 31, 2010)

If you are certain that nothing is blocked you may want to inspect the impeller cover. After a while the impeller cover bends out of shape losing the tight seal against the impeller well it once had when it was new. This issue will certainly cause the output flow to slow down considerably.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

dccanc said:


> If you are certain that nothing is blocked you may want to inspect the impeller cover. After a while the impeller cover bends out of shape losing the tight seal against the impeller well it once had when it was new. This issue will certainly cause the output flow to slow down considerably.



I have been through everything and no blockages, I can't tell about the cover for sure, but on a less than 2 month old filter new out of the box, I hope it isn't worn out anywhere...anyone know about fluval's warranty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

My first guess is the media. A bucket test would rule this out. There could also be a kink or pinch in the lines, but you would notice that with a visual inspection. 

Is the filter quiet?

Test with a small tank or bucket, with and without media.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

King of Hyrule said:


> My first guess is the media. A bucket test would rule this out. There could also be a kink or pinch in the lines, but you would notice that with a visual inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I thought with the media i'm going to do the bucket test with and without tomorrow thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Those little black prefilter sponges clog pretty easy, seems easy but maybe check those?


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

Be sure not to put filter floss or any bags on the top most basket. The lid that covers the top basket has one hole and if any of the previous gets sucked up and covers that hole it will severely restrict the flow. 
I used filter floss in the top basket and after 1 week the flow was nothing. The floss had sucked up in the hole and filtered so well the floss was plugged with debris. The rest of the basket floss was clean. I put the floss in the second basket and keep the bio media in the top.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

DrGonzo said:


> Those little black prefilter sponges clog pretty easy, seems easy but maybe check those?



Are you talking about the first kind of egg crate esque one? Or the small one that came below the carbon bag?...I feel like the one below the carbon bag is a bit worn already, it started to come apart, maybe I should take it out, or I have some filter pads I can cut to size, what do u guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Seadon said:


> Are you talking about the first kind of egg crate esque one? Or the small one that came below the carbon bag?...I feel like the one below the carbon bag is a bit worn already, it started to come apart, maybe I should take it out, or I have some filter pads I can cut to size, what do u guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ones below the carbon. Just take them out and squeeze them out in the faucet. Since they're a much finer sponge you'll have to keep up with cleaning them or ditch them for something else like you said.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, that is my guess as to what's slowing it down...sorry I haven't been able to work on it yet, I just had a baby last night so I'm not home til tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

those dense black bio-foam sponges need to be SQUEEZED well, a little rinse and squish doesn't do it


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I gave it a good few minutes of squeezing and swishing around in the old filter water( didn't want to kill the bacteria I worked so hard to cultivate...it literally took 3-4 months to cycle a 29 gallon!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

And do you have flow now?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's Flo, with some sort of new fangled sponge cleaner:


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

DrGonzo said:


> And do you have flow now?



No! I haven't gotten to do anything since the initial asking of the ? I just had my first baby @ 8 pm last night, so I've been in the hop-skittle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

jbrady33 said:


> Here's Flo, with some sort of new fangled sponge cleaner:



And what is that in her hand really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

